# 24-27 Zoll Gaming Monitor



## BirmaWarrior (3. Oktober 2012)

Moin Leute,
Da ich in wenigen Tagen einen neuen Pc habe, wollte ich Weinachten einen schönen Bildschirm besorgen, da mein jetziger (Samsung Syncmaster2233) kein Full HD kann und ich den neuen Rechner natürlich ausreizen will. 
Also meine Anforderungen wären:
-24 Zoll oder 27, wenn es ein  super Angebot ist.
-preislich umd die 200€ wäre super
-nutze ihn für Gaming (LoL, Anno 2070, Skyrim und Shooter), Office und zum surfen (z.B. Youtube)
-3D brauche ich auf keinen Fall
-Auflösung: Full HD
-120Hertz, da ich gehört habe das es viele Vorteile hat
-was für ein Panel es wird überlasse ich euch, da kenne ich mich nicht genug mit aus

zwei hab ich mir mal rausgesucht:http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B005PLFAH2/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum 
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-S24B35...tionszeit/dp/B006PEBUO0/ref=pd_cp_computers_2


danke schonmal für jede Hilfe

mfg Marv


----------



## Rollora (4. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du einen guten Rechner ausreizen willst, brauchst du wohl mehr als Full HD.
Demnach wäre ein 27 Zöller mit 1440er Auflösung zu empfehlen (oder besser).
120 hz... Vorteile... kein 3D ?
Hmmm 
Ach was ich bin kein Profi, aber wenn du keine großen Ansprüche stellst, und selbst dich nicht viel mit Monitoren befasst, wirst du zwischen einem 150€ und 300€ Monitor eh keinen Unterschied bemerken.
Ich arbeite auf einem 120€ 24 Zöller, FullHD. Der is von der Farbwiedergabe etc sogar besser als der 300€
SamsungP2770H den ich zum Spielen verwende , obwohl der damals als der ultimative gaming&privatpc Monitor gelobt wurde in diversen Fachzeitschriften.
Klar gibts teilweise große Unterschiede: Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, Farbgebung, Kontrast etc.
Aber wenn du nicht täglich den Vergleich zu anderen Monitoren hast, sprich wenn du nicht ständig zu anderen Bildschirmen hingehst und dir ansiehst wo genau der beim Bild besser sein könnte, wirst du mit einem günstigen Monitor auch zufrieden sein. Ich erkenne die Unterschiede nur "wenn ich sie suche" sprich, nur wenn ich krampfhaft nach Dingen suche die ein teurer Monitor besser macht.
Aber wen das bislang nicht interessiert hat  - so wie dich, der wird den Unterschied nicht bemerken. schon gar nicht beim Spielen.
Zumal heutzutage eh schon fast alle Monitore sehr gut sind und man kaum noch schlechte kaufen kann. Fast jeder  Monitor den du heute kaufst, schlägt jedes 2 Jahre alte sauteure Top-Gerät von daher...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Oktober 2012)

120hz bingt in shootern und in anderen sachen oft ein gefühlt flüssigeres Bild
Aber ich glaub 27" 120hz lassen sich mit 120€ nicht realisieren


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> 120hz bingt in shootern und in anderen sachen oft ein gefühlt flüssigeres Bild
> Aber ich glaub 27" 120hz lassen sich mit 120€ nicht realisieren



Ja also der Monitor der mir da spontan einfallen würde (weil ich dem erst jemand anderes empfohlen habe)
ist der hier Iiyama ProLite G2773HS LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

aber der ist deutlich über dem Budget, in dieser Preisregion ist ein ordentlicher 27 Zöller nicht möglich...also würde ich das ganze auf 24 einschränken, was ich persönlich damals trotz höherem Budget favorisiert habe (Pixeldichte)


----------



## Rollora (4. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> 120hz bingt in shootern und in anderen sachen oft ein gefühlt flüssigeres Bild
> Aber ich glaub 27" 120hz lassen sich mit 120€ nicht realisieren


Ja, wobei viel wichtiger wär da noch der Inputlag der kleiner wird bei 120hz Monitoren, aber da gibts auch gute 60hz Monitore


----------



## Painkiller (9. Oktober 2012)

27" + 120Hz + 200€ = 
Bis jetzt gibt es da noch nichts auf dem Markt. 

Das Kapital ist sehr eng. P/L bei den 27" Monitoren wäre wohl der Asus.
ASUS VE278Q, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei den 24" Monitoren führt P/L-Technisch eigentlich kein Weg am LG vorbei.
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
IPS-Panel, sehr guter Kontrast und uneingeschränkt Spiele tauglich. 


Wenn du wirklich einen guten 120Hz-Monitor willst, dann musst du dein Kapital deutlich erhöhen.

24":
Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D, 23" (LS23A700DS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
BenQ XL2420T, 24" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Samsung hat im Vergleich zum BenQ den besseren Kontrast.  

27":
ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

